# Need Advice for Pasta Dish



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought smoked oysters in a tin. I would like to make it a pasta dish but Im not sure how to go about it. Any ideas?


----------



## sattie (Apr 5, 2006)

I am thinking lingiuini with a light alfredo type sauce with just a hint of jalapeno, or maybe one diced jalapeno and the the oysters.  Come to think of it, I never had oysters out of a tin, are they salty???  If so, that may change my idea above.   Interesting ingredient... curious as to other ideas as well.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope not salty. They are in cottonseed oil. They have a GREAT smoky flavor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know a cream sauce would probably be best, but Im lactose intolerant. My tummy cant take much milk product. 
LOVE the idea of jalapeno! I like spicyness!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 5, 2006)

I would use them simple sauce of lemon juice, ev-oo, garlic, dried/fresh red chilli and some parsley.


----------



## sattie (Apr 5, 2006)

LI,,,, eh? hmmmm, so is there something to use in cream sauces that would make them lactose free? When I think of that in my head (oysters), my instincts immediately say no to a tomato based sauce.... if not a cream based, perhaps an oil based sauce with pasta? Got the ol' wheels turning, may come back with some other thoughts.... stand by.......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Haggis and sattie! I got my red peppers out. Maybe I should put a little rice vinager in there while sauteing?


----------



## ironchef (Apr 6, 2006)

Too late for this but I would've gone with a light tomato and olive oil sauce. The oysters are already rich plus you would most likely kill the flavor with a heavy cream sauce. For the tomato sauce that I mentioned (pomodoro al olio), it would be mostly olive oil similar to a regular al olio sauce with the garlic, lemon, chili flakes, and parsley. The tomatoes (I prefer canned San Marzanos) would just be to add color and a hint of flavor, but it should complement the other flavors and not be the prime focus of the sauce. If you're using say, 4-5 Tbsp. of olive oil, I would only add at the most a half cup of tomatoes. Fresh halved or quartered cherry tomatoes would also work.


----------



## sattie (Apr 6, 2006)

*What Did You Do*

So Deadly Sushi... what did you end up doing and how did it turn out???


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 6, 2006)

I would have gone with a cream sauce myself as well.  With a tomato sauce the smokiness would have been completely lost.  Why bother?

But do tell what you did & how it turned out?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 6, 2006)

I've eaten a LOT of canned smoked oysters in my life - so I know the flavor and texture.

I would have gone more along the lines of a traditional clam sauce (white or red - depending on if you want a Little tomato or not) and made up the difference in liquid with chicken stock/canned broth. I would have definitely used the oil from the can (plus additional olive oil as needed) to sauté the onions and garlic to really intensify the smokey oyster flavor. I would have coarse chopped the oysters and added them to the "sauce" at the end just long enough to heat through so they didn't break down any more since they are already fully cooked and rather fragile (the flavor would already be in the sauce from the oil).

I would serve this with linguine or fettuccine - but my son would use angel hair pasta. For cheese - I would go with Romano.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 6, 2006)

Well 1st off, I use my coffee grinder to grind my herbs and spices. So, I put in a LITTLE whole cinnamon for sweetness, french basil, 3 dryed red peppers and a hint of rosemary. I grinded the heck out of them till everything was powder. 
I threw the oysters in a saute pan with all the oil it came with. I didnt add any other oil. I sauted it for a few minutes, then smashed all the oysters with a fork. Breaking it down. I tossed in all the spice mixture and cooked for another minute. Then I put in about a cup of crushed tomatos. Also put in a teaspoon of rice wine vinegar. Simmered on low for 5 minutes.

I have to say, it was very good!   I would still prefer them made in a cream sauce. But again.... Im lactose intollerant. All in all it was a success.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 6, 2006)

smoked fish is lovely on pasta with goat cheese, scallions, and grilled veggies like zucchini rounds, strips of pepper, etc. (or roast till gently browned) and peas (blanched.)  Everything compliments the smokiness of the fish rather than covering it.  works great with smoked salmon, whitefish, clams mussles oysters...whatever.


----------



## sattie (Apr 7, 2006)

*The Most Important*

DS... the most important thing here is that it turned out great and it tasted good.  Sometimes I start working on something in the kitchen and I am not very sure what the end product will be, but that is what I like about the whole cooking experience.  Some turn out great, some are just big busts!!  Kinda like last night's dinner!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 7, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> DS... the most important thing here is that it turned out great and it tasted good. Sometimes I start working on something in the kitchen and I am not very sure what the end product will be, but that is what I like about the whole cooking experience. Some turn out great, some are just big busts!! Kinda like last night's dinner!!!


 
I think thats the fun of cooking.  Don't get me wrong I love using other peoples recipes but after the first attempt I usually will tweak it to my taste or find a shortcut to save cooking preparation or time.  I've had a few busts but like my dad always said, "Live and Learn"


----------



## sattie (Apr 7, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I think thats the fun of cooking. Don't get me wrong I love using other peoples recipes but after the first attempt I usually will tweak it to my taste or find a shortcut to save cooking preparation or time. I've had a few busts but like my dad always said, "Live and Learn"


 
AMEN to that... I do the same, tweaking makes it fun!!!!


----------



## GB (Apr 7, 2006)

That is what makes cooking an art!


----------

